# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Разыскивается идеальная переноска для детки на лето:)

## Polixenia

Как говорится, готовь телегу зимой... Вот я и готовлю :Smile: )) В идеале, конечно, если бы у меня было немерено денег, я бы купила: льняной рюкзак, шарфомай, дышащий слинг-шарфик. Но, поскольку бюджет имеет некоторые ограничения, надо сделать выбор... эх... 

Что посоветуете, форумчанки? Вариант рюкзачка кажется мне очень привлекательным по причине простоты использования рю: легко снять-надеть, вытащить-засунуть обратно детя. Но! У меня в рюкзаке довольно быстро устают плечи и спина :Frown: 

Шарфики нравятся безумно, но если будет, как прошлым летом, мы с дочей, конечно, в нем сдохнем от жары, а не хотелось бы :Smile: 

Как альтернатива шарфу - шарфомай. Красивущие они тоже,я уже присмотрела несколько расцветок. Наверное, лучше держат за счет широких лямок, что для моей спины тоже немаловажно. Единственное, что немного смущает - не будет ли в нем жарко, допустим, при +25...+27? При 30-ти градусах, конечно, с любой переноской упаримся, поэтому я говорю об относительной жаре. 

И еще мне интересно мнение тех, кто предпочитает маи рюкзакам? Почему любите именно их? Ведь они сложнее в эксплуатации, рю проще. У меня мая еще не было, он мне нравится чисто внешне, как предмет, опять же он напоминает слинг-шарф, который я очень люблю. 

Ну, вот как-то так. Написала много. Направление мыслей коллегам-единомышленницам, думаю, понятно. Извиняйте за сумбур.

----------


## kazangi

у меня был (и остается))) май - очень удобно! Тоже его готовила к лету)) Рюкзаки в основном все плотные, а май можно выбрать из любой ткани. И в мае мне нравилось больше всего то, что по намотке - есть все преимущества шарфа (ребенок хорошо притянут, собственной спине хорошо, нагрузка равномерная) и при этом не жарко. И еще все рюкзаки по размеру стандартные, и на ком-то сидят идеально, кто-то вынужден приспосабливать рюкзак по себе или по ребенку, а май любой всегда будет подходить на "нестандартную" фигуру. И я люблю май, потому что он почти что шарф))).  И еще преимущество мая - его можно мотать "на бедро", я часто так носила, а вот как это сделать с рюкзаком, я не очень представляю.
А по поводу ширины лямок - имхо, около 10 см, плюс-минус - более чем достаточно.

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, а у тебя чей май? кто производитель? вообще, у маев, как у СШ, есть какие-то марки торговые, на которые хорошо бы ориентироваться? Вот, например, "Ехидна" выпустила несколько маев из шарфовой ткани. Симпатичные, вроде. Но вот их шарфы мне лично не очень нравятся. Но шарф и май - все-таки разные вещи. 

И вот еще вопросик. Удобно ли, например, принести детя в мае на площадку, высадить, погулять, а потом снова обратно посадить?

----------


## kazangi

У меня мамой сшитый май))) но вообще, у мая такая конструкция, что в нем надо смотреть плотность ткани (потеплее/похолоднее) и прочность швов на лямках, а все остальное... не столь важно, имхо. 

Мне было удобно, собственно мы так и гуляли с ним, Улю - в май, за спину - рюкзак с игрушками, совочками, влажными салфетками, водой, ну и т.п. что на прогулке может понадобиться, и вперед! на площадке я ее вынимала, май на талии обвязывала, и так и ходили. И т.к. он свернутый мало места занимает, я его всегда с собой таскала в сумке, на случай, если Улька устанет или ее надо спать уложить.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мое мнение такое. Идеальная переноска на лето это Бебихок - майслинг такой, это если хочется май. Он легкий и держит классно. Ну или самому шить. Некоторые извращаются и шьют маи из шарфовой ткани. Такой гибрид.
Или рюкзаки Каликс, Мандука и Эрго. Не даром они считаются очень хорошими.
Остальные рюкзаки, а я многие видела, на меня впечатления не произвели, т.к. ноги у подросшего ребенка в них-таки сильно свисают. Т.е. посадка не эргономичная, коленки в неглубоких рюкзаках у ребенка ниже попы, а у Каликса и Мандуки получше! Это все, конечно, не самые дешевые варианты.

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, спасибо большое! Сама вот я точно не сошью, с шитьем у меня как-то не сложилось :Smile:  

Из того, что нашла в инете, понравились вот такие маи:

http://www.slingi-ru.ru/catalog/16.html

Надо будет посмотреть отзывы... 

По поводу рюкзачков - удивилась. Думала, они все по идентичной выкройке пошиты, так что разницы особой нет. Буду думать.

----------


## kazangi

насчет рюкзаков не знаю... Попу можно поглубже "утопить", отрегулировав лямки. А многие, вполне недорогие рюкзаки, точная копия Эрго.

----------


## Домик в деревне

А вот и не согласна про поглубже "утопить". В рюкзаках Амаэру, которые на мой взгляд, конечно, прекрасны и все такое, низ спинки рюкзака значительно уже и вытачки там не такие глубокие, как у Эрго, это видно, если их рядом положить. Т.е. попастым детям и подросшим в Эрго и подобных (Каликс и Мандука - других не видела) будет гораздо комфортнее.
Т.е. вот Амаэро вообще не копия Эрго в месте вытачек и низа спинки рюкзака.

----------


## kazangi

имхо, это еще на ребенков надо смотреть, не зря же есть у рюкзаков размерность.

----------


## Polixenia

Насколько я знаю, почти все рю сейчас выпускаются в одном универсальном размере. Этим, кстати, они мне и не нравятся особо. Потому что. как уже написала выше Ирина, все дети разные. Это как с одежкой. Ну, не может, комбез одного размера одинаково хорошо сидеть на крупном и мелком малыше.

----------


## kazangi

вот в этом и преимущество мая несомненное - обмотать можно хорошо любого ребенка и не будет этих проблем с "утопленностью" и неэргономичной посадкой.

----------


## Polixenia

Да, как раз вот этим и меня май привлекает больше, чем рюкзак. Ирин, а ты прошлым жарким летом носила дочку в мае? Мне просто интересно, сильно ли в нем жарко, допустим, в +27? Мы ходили в кольцах, причем даже в 30 градусах, в общем, жить можно было, особенно в утренние часы :Smile:

----------


## kazangi

носила, когда на море ездили, в июле))) Жарко, конечно, но не прям чтоб уж совсем невыносимо. Вполне нормально было.

----------


## Polixenia

Продолжу допрос, Ирин :Smile:  А из какой ткани твой май? На спинке есть карман? она чем-нибудь уплотнена?

----------


## kazangi

ткань - сатин наверное, я не очень разбираюсь в тканях. Плотная, не гладкая. Кармана нет, ничем не уплотнена, просто двухслойная, уплотнены только лямки, чтобы не давили на плечи. Капюшона для головы детки тоже нет, не стали делать. У меня в одноклассниках в группе "ЕР в Калуге" есть фотки с маем, посмотри там.

----------


## Polixenia

Аха, спасибо! :Smile:

----------


## kazangi

вот фотка с этого лета, Улька ест))

----------


## Polixenia

Классная фотка! И май такой веселенький

----------


## kazangi

Спасибо!)) Здесь я беременно-кормящая слингомама. "Историческое" фото)))

----------


## Polixenia

Вау! Я, когда беременная была, тяжелее чайника ничего не поднимала, боялась :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

Вчера удалось примерить май-слинг, и я поняла, что этот вариант, скорее всего, не для меня :Frown:  Во-первых, мне не удается натянуть лямки так, чтобы деть не провисал до моих коленок. Во-вторых, пока я ее вчера приматывала, она вся извертелась. Ну, и высадить быстро тоже не получилось, а лямки оказались на полу. СШ в намотке КПК в этом плане намного удобнее, на мой взгляд. В общем, вариант мая я пока отложила в сторону. 

Олесь, очень интересует твое мнение по поводу вот такого шарфика:

http://www.naturebaby.ru/gypsymama_breeze.html 

Одна моя знакомая в таком СШ проносила сыночка все прошлое лето. Говорит, у детя потела только голова :Smile:  Но меня смущает слово "марлевый". Сразу ассоциации с нашей марлей возникает :Smile:  Интересует, он, действительно, настолько легкий и одновременно прочный, как пишут производители? 9 с половиной кг живого веса будет удобно носить? (прежде всего, моей спине))

И еще наткнулась на рюкзачок "Понье" в инете. У него такая сеточка мила на спинке. Говорят, хороший вариант для жары. И на лямках и поясе тоже какой-то особый сетчатый материал, тоже удобно в жару, вроде бы. А сами лямки потолще, чем у других рю. Вот смотрю на него...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Джипсимама - это тончайший трикотаж. Я бы в нем детишку старше месяцев 3х-5ти не носила. Уж шибко тонкий и никакой по поддержке, увидительно мягкий, конечно. Это такой импортный крутой тонкий аналог трикотажной Омамы. Сомневаюсь, что тебе понравится в нем. Но! Кто-то умудряется носить и в Омаме до 2х лет. Тут, как известно, на вкус, цвет и выносливость.

В рюкзаках я бы смотрела на ширину спинки под ножками ребенка, особенно, если ребенок длинноног. Но, возможно, это чисто мои заморочки про то, чтобы ноги не провисали. Про Понье слышала хорошие отзывы в целом. Сама не пробовала. Вообще, интересно было бы узнать, есть ли в Калуге мастерицы, которые шьют рюкзачки именно, т.к. дело хорошее и можно было бы заказывать прицельно спинку пошире для подросших детишек. 

Если кто знает таких мастериц, зовите к нам на сайт!

Ласточка недавно покупала какой-то сильно продуваемый рюкзак (ай лав мам, что ли), надо у нее спросить, как он ей.

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, спасибо за оперативный ответ Значит, Джипсимама тоже отпадает. 

У меня дочь не тяжелая, но как раз длинноногая. Амаэру в этом плане уже немного маловат. 

Сравнивала как-то амаэровские параметры с айлавмамосвскими, вроде, все в них примерно одинаково. Но надо мерить, конечно.

----------


## Polixenia

Интересно, а в Калуге, правда, есть слингомастерицы? В других городах много, но про калужанок что-то не слышала...

----------


## kazangi

я на джипсимаму тоже облизывалась в свое время, марлевый как я поняла, там имеется в виду нитки так же как в марле сотканы, с большими промежутками, все в дырочку получается и за счет этого не жарко. Но начиталась отзывов, что он для совсем малюток только хорош и тоже решила, что это не для нас. Хотя они красивущие...

----------


## Polixenia

Дааа! Расцветки красивущие! Если бы я год назад знала про такие шарфы, то, наверное, на лето именно такой прикупила бы. Эх, я вот только-только разбираться во всем этом начала, а уже вроде как и слингопенсия не за горами...

----------


## Polixenia

Поиски идеальной переноски на лето и не только закончились, причем успешно! несколько дней назад ко мне приехала моя полосатенькая Бьянка, сшитая из шарфового жаккарда. Ношу 9 с половиной кг счастья, спина не болит, я довольна, как слон. В рюкзаке очень удобная, глубокая, широкая спинка, которая может "расти" за счет удобного подголовника, которым можно фиксировать спину-голову малыша на нужном уровне. Стропы пришиты не к краям спинки, а к середине, за счет этого притянуть детя получается плотнее, чем в обычном рю. 

Мне очень понравилась ткань, из которой сшит рюкзачок. Она такая обнимательная, очень похожа на шарфовую по ощущениям. 

Одним словом, я довольна очень-очень! даже дидик уже не хочется всем рекомендую. 

Ну, и наши фото в новом рю, конечно.

Беленькая полосочка на первой фоте - это светоотражатель, при дневном освещении его не видно, только в темноте или при фотографировании со вспышкой.

----------


## Ёжик

Polixenia, красотень Рада за вас! 
Я вот сейчас в подобном поиске, всю голову сломала. Вроде как думаю Эрго прикупить что ли, но не уверена еще. Сложно, когда в живую ничего не видел, конечно
Планировала на лето, как ускоренный вариант ССК использовать, но что-то никак я с ним не подружусь

----------


## Polixenia

*Ежик*, спасибо!

Меня ССК прошлым летом очень выручал. Дочка была совсем мелкая, в шарфе носить было слишком жарко. 

Эрго продают в сообществе "Рюкзачки для слингомам", там цены более адекватные, чем в интернет-магазинах. Вот ссылочка: http://rukzachki.livejournal.com/

а вот тут подробный сравнительный анализ эрго, бьянки и маммалии:

http://rukzachki.livejournal.com/618241.html

совсем недавно появились еще вот такие рюкзачки: http://rukzachki.livejournal.com/622644.html#cutid1 
на мой взгляд, интересный вариант и вполне себе бюджетный. 

Ну, и я бы еще обратила внимание на фасты и рю от Алоэ. Есть очень симпатичные и цены более-менее. 
http://aloe.gallery.ru/

Но, конечно, самый идеальный вариант - когда можно померить, а еще лучше - взять напрокат хотя бы на пару-тройку дней. А так, увы, приходится покупать фактически кота в мешке.

----------


## Ёжик

Ой, какое огромное спасибо!!!! спасибище просто))) Эрго я, кстати, на Амазоне брать собиралась, там тоже цены ниже, чем в наших инет-магазинах.
Алоэ тоже смотрела-смотрела, но что-то как-то не прониклась, не знаю... 
Пошла читать и выбирать кота в мешке)))
Ну и ССК мучать дальше. А может он у меня не правильный какой-нибудь? Велина с зашитым хвостом, купленный года 3 назад, еще для старшего, но уже подрощенного хорошенько. А?

----------


## Polixenia

Ой, на счет Велины ничего не могу сказать... у меня была простейшая "Баюшка" с бортиками, вот с ней нормально управлялась. Не сразу получилось посадить детку на бедро. Научилась этому буквально пару-тройку месяцев назад. Наверное, как вариант можно иметь в виду и такой способ ношения ре. 

Кстати, про хвост ССК. На разных форумах читала, что удобнее регулировать слинг, если хвост длинный и вообще не зашит, либо зашит не очень сильно. На моем ССК хвост немного зашит, образует карман, но регулировке это не мешает. 

Я у знакомой щупала ССК "Лоскут". Вот он, на мой взгляд, какой-то неуклюжий. Хвост совсем короткий, колыбелька получается какая-то совсем маленькая, неуютная. 

Если хотите, могу дать вам погонять свою "баюшку" она, конечно, не новая, но чистенькая, разношенная и с позитивной аурой, способствующей засыпанию Дарила подруге "баюшку" на рождение сына, она, вроде, была довольна.

----------


## Ёжик

Я вот старшего на бедре-то и носила без проблем, правда, наверно, как раз в Баюшке))) Она у подруги лежит без дела, пора забрать видимо, попробовать. А в Велине, действительно, хвост какой-то куцый, я вообще, честно говоря, не помню, как этот слинг покупала и зачем?))))
За предложение спасибо! Если с тем, что у подруги не получится, то обязательно воспользуюсь. Особенно с такой аурой!)) Люблю такие вещи, настоящие обереги получаются :Wink: 
А еще хотела ваше мнение по поводу Берложки узнать.

----------


## Polixenia

Честно скажу, дизайн Берложки меня не очень впечатлил... Ткани не эксклюзивные, из таких тканей чуть ли не все мастерицы в России свои маи и рю шьют. К тому ж, у Берложки спинка не очень широкая, 34 см, вроде. На слингоконсультанте, наконец, появились фото с детьми в этих рюкзаках. Так вот, на снимках видно, что у подросшего детя коленки из конструкции уже выпирают и буквы "М" не получается. 

Хотя если Берложка так же хороша, как и Мандука, с которой стырен дизайн, то почему бы не купить за такие смешные деньги (по сравнению с Мандукой опять же).

----------


## Ёжик

Я в общем решилась на ССК из Дидимоса (видимо))) еще не оплатила, правда) Рюкзак какой-нибудь позже буду покупать. Все-таки на лето в нашем возрасте ССК самое то, думается. И еще (полный офф-топ, конечно), но я примотала старшего 4-х летку  ростом 112 см сегодня КНК)))) и одела с ним флисовую курту айлавмамовскую. Мы, кстати, отлично влезли в нее, но зрелище забавное получилось, конечно)))

----------


## Polixenia

Фотки в студию, пжлст! Ноги из-под куртки сильно торчали?

----------


## Веснушка

я в контакте в маматутской группе выкладывала фото племяшки в амаэру. ей там 6,5 лет))))))))))))

----------


## Ёжик

Ноги вообще не видно, она же длинная))))

----------


## Polixenia

у меня флиска покороче, модель прошлого сезона. Ножки доченьки еще прикрыты, но в четыре года, думаю, точно торчать будут)))

----------


## Ёжик

Надо будет попу поглубже утоплять)))) Чтобы коленки сверху точали тогда)))

----------


## Амина

Ёжик, приходите на встречу в "Лелю", научим пользоваться ССК!  :Smile:

----------


## Ёжик

Спасибо за приглашение, уже демала об этом. пока еще подумаю))) А вообще "не выдержила душа поэта", и жду я теперь дидимосовский ССК, точнее пока только отрез)))

----------


## Polixenia

Поздравляю с тем, что решились :Smile:  Буду ждать впечатлений, когда они появятся.

----------

